

Designing the damn thing - jgothelf
http://www.jeffgothelf.com/blog/designing-the-damn-thing/

======
kilian
Sure, this sounds logical and by all means, _design the damn thing_.

But. Communicating clearly and succinctly what it is you do is important. You
can't go into an hour long exploration of the UX field every time you meet
someone. let alone do so _and_ explain which parts you do, and don't, and why.
So we have a dozen different job titles, each putting the emphasis on another
part of the field.

------
jgothelf
Exactly. Let's start with "Designer" and see how that works. Very few expect
one person to be able to perform every single aspect of Design so there will
be an expectation that at some point you will bump up against your
limitations. At that time, another "designer" may be necessary.

Agreed that getting into an hour long debate each time you meet a potential
employer is sub-optimal (to say the least) but this just speaks to having your
elevator pitch ready at any time. Good advice regardless of what field you're
in.

------
cemregr
I think just 'Designer' is a perfectly good title in a small startup,
considering all the different hats we end up putting on.

